# Viper 4103 Help



## weriley (Jan 17, 2012)

I would appreciate any help that can be given. 
Is it possible to make the interior lights turn on when using the Viper remote to unlock the doors? I had called one place that does the installs and he quickly said that it was not possible,i'm not sure if thats correct or if I was given the "brush-off".
I have a '11 Ford Escape with the 4103 remote start installed.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Sounds like a brush off. Almost every alarm system I have seen the last 20 years has this function as an option. It is called dome supervision and often requires an add-on relay depending on the alarm system and the car. You'd need to see the install manual for your system and look up the right wire for your car to see how to hook it up.


----------



## weriley (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the confirmation, I was hoping that wasn't the case.
Any ideas wher I can get the install manual?*******

Nevermind I found the manual.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry, I couldn't find it. Jagger or one of the other moderators might be able to come up with the installation manual and the correct wire in your vehicle to connect up to.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool. If you get a chance post a link or a copy of the pdf file here for future use.



weriley said:


> Thanks for the confirmation, I was hoping that wasn't the case.
> Any ideas wher I can get the install manual?*******
> 
> Nevermind I found the manual.


----------



## gthomp6984 (Nov 26, 2012)

I am in need of the wiring schematic for this Viper 4103. Called support in Canada and they told me I had to ask an authorized dealer. The dealers will not give it out because they want to do the install.

If anyone has one I would REALLY appreciate a link to the download.

I don't need the install manual, I need the schematic to make sure I rec'd all the parts for the install. I was told that it required a special module for my wife's 2007 Jeep Grand Cherokee.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

You need a bypass module specific to your vehicle to let the remote start work when the chipped key is not present in the ignition switch. Something like this:

EVO-ALL | Overview


----------



## gthomp6984 (Nov 26, 2012)

Much Appreciated. Now if I could just find a schematic.


----------

